# Clubs to meet new friends/ other english expats in Brisbane



## ChristineAC (Sep 4, 2010)

Hiya
My hubby, little girl and I are moving to Brisbane in October and wondered if anyone could recommend any clubs that are available so we can meet other english expats or make new friends? 

Also, we have a little 7 month old girl and wondered if anyone knew of any good mother and baby clubs too? 

Thanks 

Christine


----------



## KatyJane (Feb 1, 2010)

ChristineAC said:


> Hiya
> My hubby, little girl and I are moving to Brisbane in October and wondered if anyone could recommend any clubs that are available so we can meet other english expats or make new friends?
> 
> Also, we have a little 7 month old girl and wondered if anyone knew of any good mother and baby clubs too?
> ...


Hi Christine

I have been in Brisbane since beginning of May and am in the same position as you wanting to know how to meet other english expats etc. Me and my fiance both work full-time and have met people through work but not to socialise with so its getting lonely! We also live in a north suburb called bracken rigde which is abit isolated for us and not to our liking and can not wait to move to Redcliffe area in December! were are you thinking of living in Brisbane?

We have no children at the moment but hopefully fingers crossed this will happen shortly!!

Would be good to keep in touch with you and chat and hopefully meet up when you and your family come across next month.

Hopefully speak soon
Katy


----------



## ChristineAC (Sep 4, 2010)

KatyJane said:


> Hi Christine
> 
> I have been in Brisbane since beginning of May and am in the same position as you wanting to know how to meet other english expats etc. Me and my fiance both work full-time and have met people through work but not to socialise with so its getting lonely! We also live in a north suburb called bracken rigde which is abit isolated for us and not to our liking and can not wait to move to Redcliffe area in December! were are you thinking of living in Brisbane?
> 
> ...


Hiya Katy 
Great to hear from you!! We are looking at the inner city and western surburbs at the moment like New Farm, Paddington, Ascot. Haven't looked at Redcliffe but heard lots about it this week so may look there too. We just want to be in an area which we feel safe in and is a family friendly area with parks etc. An area which has a expat community may also help too. 

Is this your first time to Brisbane? How you finding the move? Do you plan to live in Oz for just a few years or permanently? 

My hubby and I have never been to Oz so we haven't a clue what to expect, and are a bit scared as well as excited. I wont really be working when we come over as I will be looking after our little girl so I am worried about feeling isolated too which is why thought start to look for social groups/ clubs now. 

It would be great to keep in touch. 

Hope to hear from you soon 

Christine


----------

